# Emotional Eaters



## Piney Woods (Jul 5, 2006)

Any other emotional eaters out there? If so, have you found other ways to comfort yourself or meet that emotional need besides food? :help:


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

When I am not trapped at the house with kids etc. I go out in nature on my own. Usually a hike or kayaking. Unfortunately I haven't found anything that works for me at home except wintergreen lifesavers. After eating 4 or 5 of them I completely lose interest in snacking and walk away. Quirky and it doesn't work all the time but it's all I've got to offer!


----------



## MrsFarmerWilly (Dec 25, 2005)

I have avoided this particular board, cause I feel like I cheated a bit to lose my weight. I had Bariatric Surgery 5 years ago this month and lost a total of 435 pounds. BUT it had an effect on my body that has taken me on a roller coaster ride of highs and lows. I'm at the point now where they tell you, you will gain back a particular percentage of the weight you lost...and I did. Thing is after 5 years you would have thought I could have gained control of my eating, but I haven't. I again eat when I'm happy, when I'm depressed, lonely, worried..you name an emotion and I will eat through it. So I have been lurking and reading about your lives and your own particular roller coaster rides and I think to myself, I can do this. I hate exercise with a passion and I have never had a defined muscle in my body. But if the other woman that hates exercise can haul her butt down and do 100 crunches, I can put one foot in front of the other and do something. So count me in please, I'm Casi, I live in Kentucky and I'm at 223 pounds and hopefully losing.
Thank you.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

I am so much an emotional eater. I eat when upset or when really happy. I guess food is either a comfort or a celebration for me. My husband tries to understand this but really doesn't. It is nice to hear from others.
Joanie


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I try to think zero calories at times when stress shows up to bang at my door. I fix sugar free jello, cut into cubes, put in beautiful glasses, top with sugar/fat free Cool Whip and it satisfies me. I also fix sugar free raspberry jello with a small container of applesauce, cube it, and top with the topping. Looks great, tastes great, and keeps me in line. Tonight it is cubed fresh oranges,sliced banana, and a dap of topping. I am stressed everyday.


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

I think that most overweight people are emotional eaters... that said and having stirred up a hornets nest, let me explain. We all are stressed in some way or another. We all will use something to control our stress, some people exercise, some drink or do drugs, alot of us use the "drug" - food, others scream and fight. I am a person who is a recovered alcoholic (20 yrs sober). I drank in secret and originally as a stress relief. Then I ate as a stress relief. I had to also have a drink of water or iced tea before I left my house after I quit drinking or I couldn't leave. We have to find a way to release the stress so we can function as a productive member of society. My dd is an intense emotional eater - more than I have ever been. She is learning to find ways around that, as I am. We hike, we go for long walks, we set up a punching bag in the cellar and use it to keep our minds from driving us to food. We spend time with our animals, we rarely watch tv... it seems to drive the food cycle. 

The other thing we all need to remember is that if this were easy no one would be fat. I keep reminding dd of that and she is not as crazy about not being perfect. 

During the summer I keep frozen grapes and sf popsicles so I can munch when there is no destresser but food. Oh, during PMS stress, I just eat the thing I feel I need and it usually ends the struggle.


----------



## Piney Woods (Jul 5, 2006)

Lots of good suggestions, and lots of good company in my misery.  

I don't eat a lot of sweets except ice cream, and I don't keep it in the house. I turn to fatty food for comfort - mac and cheese, mashed potatoes, anything with butter.....

I do pretty well in my regular eating, it's the emotional part that gets to me. And I don't get enough exercise - HATE going to the gym. I might force myself to do it a few times, but I need to do a lifestyle change, not just a diet. 

I used to take a bubble bath to relax - except right now it's too hot to get in a hot bath, plus it's uncomfortable getting in and out of a regular bath tub. :Bawling: 

I rock myself, usually in a chair. Calling the responsible daughter and venting helps, but don't want to burden her too much. Getting out into nature helps a lot, but I live in the big city right now (working on that). I have a thunderstorm cd I listen to, relaxing music I can listen to. 

Instead of going to the store to buy a whole gallon of ice cream, I stopped at a drive in and got a SMALL shake. I'm getting better - but still need suggestions.


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

I have gained 20# in the last 34 days. the knot in my gut from depresion makes me think i need to eat. even when i am so full i cant hardly breath i will open the fridge and do a quick "inventory" of things

this too shall pass it always does. then i will drop atleast part of it


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

exercise helps with depression. when you feel like eating, go for a walk, even just around the house. most of the time, your urge to eat will pass. if you do some crafty thing, do it instead of eat (i know, easy to say, not so easy to do) but it truly does help. and, just don't buy the fatty stuff. also easy to say, not so easy to do.


----------



## Mountaineer (Jan 1, 2006)

A pot of tea will fill you up. I keep about 10 varieties on hand. Two pots a day, usually in the evening. Green tea is good. Chai tea is great!


----------



## ToraAnne (Apr 21, 2003)

I am an emotional eater. I have been to Weight Watchers, and OA and even saw a shrink. The shrink just said, "everyone has different ways to cope with life." Some people drink, some people smoke, others shop and then there is me who eats! Maybe I should start drinking?? When I am not eating I do notice I shop more....go figure! Out of everything WW worked the best for me. I was able to eat whatever as long as I counted my points. With that said, I have a lot of weight to loose and maybe I better get back on the WW wagon.


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

Where's the smilie that shows someone reaching as hard as they can for the sky?!

Emotional eater? You betcha! First thing I reach for after an explosion (generally anger) is food. Sugar to be exact. Long Johns, creme horns, doughnut with sugar.....
I don't stop when it hurts either.

I haven't found anything yet to combat it, which is why I can't seem to keep the weight off.
Probably getting the emotions under control is the first step. At this stage it looks like meds are the way to go with my Bipolar. Shame I don't have insurance...even with working three full time jobs (gee, I wonder where the stress comes from  )


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Me too. Always have been, so has my Mother, her sisters, my sisters, and my daughter. I try to make myself do something first, a chore, a walk, a horseback ride, even just take the dogs out (takes a while, they must make sure nothing smells any different than an hour ago), or some type of craft. Sometimes I will forget about thinking I needed to eat something because I got busy with whatever. Sometimes, I will tell myself I have to drink this 12 or 16 oz glass of water forst, if nothing else it fills you up a bit and you eat less.


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

nduetime........

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Nancy in Maine (Jun 24, 2002)

Yeah, me too. I'm an emotional eater. Just yesterday I was trying to work on a drawing for someone and it just wasn't coming out right! Went straight for the M&M's, which I normally know better than to keep in the house. But my daughter bought me a cute M&M dispenser so I bought a big bag. Used the dispenser and ate all the M&M's inside it in one day, so I wrapped up the bag and tucked it in the drawer. Fine and dandy until frustration struck! 

Usually I'm also a night time snacker. And why do I do that? I feel like I need a treat. That's emotional. I want something. I eat. One night I ate a small dish of ice cream. That didn't really satisfy. I went over to my husband and got a nice hug. THAT felt good! So am I looking for affection? Maybe. When I feel like snacking I should grab that man and just let him have his way with me.  

I'm not very overweight. I'm only 10 pounds heavier than I'd like. But it seems next to impossible to lose it! I'm not giving up though. Gradually, little by little, day by day, I replace those bad eating habits with better choices. It will come off!


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

thanks MoJill.


----------



## HowdyYall (Aug 31, 2006)

I have always been an emotional eater too. I eat also out of boredom so I know I have to stay busy. I just joined a water aerobics class and I LOVE IT! I may have found the exercise I can do and have fun at the same time.


----------



## Piney Woods (Jul 5, 2006)

I went to a shrink several years ago to deal with the emotional issues underlying the overeating, and all he said was "Get your life the way you want it, and the weight will come off by itself." After years of being angry with him, I pretty much understand now what he was saying, but how does one get their life the way they want it? Isn't most of life compromising where you want to live so you can be near your family? Working a job you don't particularly like so you can pay the bills and have insurance? Who on this earth has their life "Just like they like it?" 

I've started going to Overeaters Anonymous because I've concluded I use food just like other people use alcohol. I eat (instead of drink) because it's more socially acceptable, and less life-ruining than alcohol. You can drive and eat. You can work and eat.


----------

